# Sea Otter pics



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

After driving for five hours and riding for six hours yesterday I was not too excited about driving another two plus hours to Sea Otter, starting at 5 am this morning under threatening skies. However, the bushing on my shock just went out and I was told that the Fox guys would fix it for free. And they did! The XC photo ops consisted of watching people start and finish on a paved race track, so I only took a few photos of that. However, I did manage to get a bunch of photos of Mountain Cross. The weather was not too bad until about noon, at which time it began to sprinkle a bit. About a half hour later it started raining so I packed up my photo gear and left. More photos posted on my site.









Thank you Mr. Fox for fixing my shock!









AussieBob and Son of Dan'ger at Mtbr booth.












































































































Cool outfits and nicely lined up for me!


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Sweet pics!!!

The look on the kid on the ground and the one about to hit him are priceless


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I like this pic. It's like a three-headed monster giving chase.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

hey the kid with the pink goggles thats my Girlfriends cousin...lol go Ray Ray....lool


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

My pics don't measure up to Steve, but here are my pics from the week-end.

1. Salinas farming field
2. Arriving on the Fort Ord Hills
3. Sea Otter here we come
4. The booths
5. Bikers everywhere


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

1.2.3. Trialist
4. Specialized girls
5. Alison Dunlap and 8Trak


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

1. Yes, it was a bit muddy
2. My new favorite bike.  
3. No comment
4. 5. MTBR crew enjoying a few (thanks again for the beer camp A115)


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

1.2. Titus booth
3.4. Supermoto 06


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

1.2. Versus bike
3.4. Norco
5. Giant DH bike


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

1. Commencal booth
2. Clark, cool guy and Commencal importer


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

All my Sea Otter photos ended up being from inside bars or outside free beer tents around the venue..... that's strange.
Anyone get any pictures of the awesome MC's at the mtbr raffel this year? Those guys rocked.



george


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Those are some sweeeet bikes! 

I was gonna get some pics of the MTBR MCs at the raffle, but I didn't cause I was sad I didn't win anything  Actually, I was in a hurry to get back to the DJ competition.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*No uploadie of the picsies.*

I had hoped to share a few fun shots I snapped while there, but alas, it no workie. Maybe a link will work?

Nope, guess not.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*National Geographic may have a job for you*



zorg said:


> My pics don't measure up to Steve, but here are my pics from the week-end.
> 
> 1. Salinas farming field (with guard rail)


Don't sell yourself short, no one has captured that guard rail better than you.

Its as though I could reach out and touch it.........


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome pics Wherewolf!!!!!!!!


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I went. Couldn't register to race, already full. Lame. Started to rain. went home. does anyone else feel that the sea Otter is only about the $$$. $60 for a camp site (which is a small piece of parking lot)...come on. 

anyways good pics...why don't they move it to May?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No hit*



tiSS'er said:


> The look on the kid on the ground and the one about to hit him are priceless


No hit. I have a six photo sequence. The kid in black went way wide around the downed rider and ended up stuck in that dirt pile on the lower left.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the shots guys. Steve, those Mountain Cross shots are just awesome! 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## ElHombre (Apr 19, 2004)

Great pics,Wherewolf! I like how you've captured the impending doom of crashing.
My favorite bike at Sea Otter was this one:










The dream vehicle for a trip to Moab...


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

*Looks like the mountain cross track held up well*

I heard the original site of the Mx ate 4 tractors so they had to move it to this site. When we left on Saturday evening, they were still building it. Great shots...


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

Nat said:


> I like this pic. It's like a three-headed monster giving chase.


My thoughts exactly... *great* shot Steve!


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Chester said:


> Don't sell yourself short, no one has captured that guard rail better than you.
> 
> Its as though I could reach out and touch it.........


I can take pics of guard rails like nobody else...


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

ElHombre said:


> Great pics,Wherewolf! I like how you've captured the impending doom of crashing.
> My favorite bike at Sea Otter was this one:
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that PatiNeto's rack design?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> No hit. I have a six photo sequence. The kid in black went way wide around the downed rider and ended up stuck in that dirt pile on the lower left.


Any pics of #199 DH jr beginner


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

ElHombre said:


> The dream vehicle for a trip to Moab...


I would like one of these for my wife. A second for me. And some free time to tour Southern Colorado. Thank you. ... please?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Need more details*



dogonfr said:


> Any pics of #199 DH jr beginner


I have nearly 400 photos of the MX and most were taken from the side, not the front. So few numbers are visible. I need an exact description, including colors, of your helmet, shirt and pants. I don't know many bikes so just give me the color.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> I have nearly 400 photos of the MX and most were taken from the side, not the front. So few numbers are visible. I need an exact description, including colors, of your helmet, shirt and pants. I don't know many bikes so just give me the color.


How about a pic the difference is he is wearing red shorts, jersey, knee/shin guards with this helmet & no camel back. Thanx for looking.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tgreathead said:


> Isn't that PatiNeto's rack design?


gracias El hombre for your nice words

Yeap I guess I was riding around somewere since I also Have my Balfa 2-step HD with me on the motorbike...

Is kind of amazing how many people got Inspire by my little bike, I meet people from all over the world and looks Like I inspire a few other too...

I be going to the Cranks works In whisler in late July with my Girlfriends and the bikes, maybe i see you then..









Oh if you guys and gals see more fotos of My motorcycle please tell me were to find them.

Adios for now Ricardo "Patineto" Kuhn


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*That's one hell of a tandem!*



ElHombre said:


> Great pics,Wherewolf! I like how you've captured the impending doom of crashing.
> My favorite bike at Sea Otter was this one:
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe its a pace bike but instead of having an extra wheel for your bike....it has an extra bike...for your wheel...AHHHHHH!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sorry*



dogonfr said:


> How about a pic the difference is he is wearing red shorts, jersey, knee/shin guards with this helmet & no camel back. Thanx for looking.


Sorry, I can't find one of him


----------



## MTSC (Oct 17, 2005)

fire horse said:


> or maybe its a pace bike but instead of having an extra wheel for your bike....it has an extra bike...for your wheel...AHHHHHH!


Nicolai???


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> Sorry, I can't find one of him


No problem, i appreciate you taking your time to look, thank you.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

MTSC said:


> Nicolai???


Yeap M-Pire one of the Nicest Frames I ever got to touch here are a few more Pictures of the Build bike and Here are some of a Idley pulley  project that I made to improve on her pedal efficiency...

and finally A bunch more of the Bikerack I collect over the 8 years since I made the rack..


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Hey Hey Ricardo!*

Did you ride at Sea Otter as well? My buddie saw you there, and like most folks, he was fascinated with your Beemer rack system.

FYI - that really light front wheel you built & sold to me (black Mavic 225 w/ Onyx hub) is still straight as ever. Had my doubts, but so far so good. Thanks for the hook up.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

105millimetersofpleasure said:


> Did you ride at Sea Otter as well? My buddie saw you there, and like most folks, he was fascinated with your Beemer rack system.


actually i was just playing "Posser' since I have a Fubar Knee and I can varelly walk much less Unclip from the pedals

even with a "wodden-leg" it was fun for sure...



> FYI - that really light front wheel you built & sold to me (black Mavic 225 w/ Onyx hub) is still straight as ever. Had my doubts, but so far so good. Thanks for the hook up.


well what do you spect,..!?!?
i don't play around when I build things (well i do but in a good way) put it this way I have wheels still rolling for 10 years if not more and after being trash and trash again they are as straight as the day i build them, is all about the passion and the care you take when you build them super slow but made to last for ever.

ride it with total confidence and if something happends let me know


----------



## ElHombre (Apr 19, 2004)

patineto said:


> gracias El hombre for your nice words
> 
> Yeap I guess I was riding around somewere since I also Have my Balfa 2-step HD with me on the motorbike...
> 
> Is kind of amazing how many people got Inspire by my little bike, I meet people from all over the world and looks Like I inspire a few other too...


A couple of years ago I did ride from SF to Moab by motorcycle, to then hit the sweet trails there by mtb. But I had to use a rental.
How is riding with the rack+bike? Not too much trouble wih side wind etc?


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

KONA_in_SB said:


> I went. Couldn't register to race, already full. Lame. Started to rain. went home. does anyone else feel that the sea Otter is only about the $$$. $60 for a camp site (which is a small piece of parking lot)...come on.
> 
> anyways good pics...why don't they move it to May?


 It might be a bit pricey, but I thought it was worth every penny, cant wait till next year. Its a great event and a ton of fun. Ive spent morre for less.

Sean


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Nat said:


> I like this pic. It's like a three-headed monster giving chase.


Jr. X kids always look good.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

ElHombre said:


> A couple of years ago I did ride from SF to Moab by motorcycle, to then hit the sweet trails there by mtb. But I had to use a rental.
> How is riding with the rack+bike? Not too much trouble wih side wind etc?


Don Hombre Muy macho do you live in san francisco ,,,?
i'm in berkeley just acrosss the bridge..

the ride is for sure dificult, actually the wind is not much of a problem but full loaded the bike is really prone to get little on the front end, specially at stop lights it feels like you need a willyebar like this


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

patineto said:


> Don Hombre Muy macho do you live in san francisco ,,,?
> i'm in berkeley just acrosss the bridge..
> 
> the ride is for sure dificult, actually the wind is not much of a problem but full loaded the bike is really prone to get little on the front end, specially at stop lights it feels like you need a willyebar like this


A friend of mine did that about 6 years ago on a CB750F to do shuttle runs on Tam.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

ElHombre said:


> A couple of years ago I did ride from SF to Moab by motorcycle, to then hit the sweet trails there by mtb. But I had to use a rental.
> How is riding with the rack+bike? Not too much trouble wih side wind etc?


Don Hombre Muy macho do you live in san francisco ,,,?
i'm in berkeley just acrosss the bridge..

the ride is for sure dificult, actually the wind is not much of a problem but full loaded the bike is really prone to get little on the front end, specially at stop lights it feels like you need a willyebar like this

actually tonight i'm using a Apple computer and i have no idea how to find the URL,sorry about that here is the link anyway
http://patineto.smugmug.com/gallery/568/10/62828844


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

Here are a few I got from the short track race


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

merlin said:


> Here are a few I got from the short track race


 Looks a bit messy.

Sean


----------



## estone2 (Apr 1, 2006)

they look happy... >_<


----------

